# bekledigini bildirdi



## Jarmi

Please translate this words. Thank you.


----------



## mrayp

Can have a couple of different meanings depending on the context.

He/She let it be known/reported/informed someone that he/she was waiting/expecting something.


----------



## tulpan

Beklemek=to wait
Bildirmek=to inform
Telefon etmek=to call, to phone
Biraz önce: just a moment ago


Bekledigini bildirdi:
1. He/she informed that he/she is waiting.

2. He/she informed that he/she waited/had waited.


P.S. You understand from the context if she/he is still waiting or if it was something which happened in the past but is not going on for the moment.

1. Biraz önce telefon etti ve halen bekledigini bildirdi.

He/she called just a moment ago and informed that he/she is STILL (=halen) waiting


2. Dün seni 2 saat bekledigini bildirdi.
He/she informed that the day before he/she had waited for you for 2 hours.


----------



## Jarmi

Thank you for translate. Jarmi


----------



## mrayp

tulpan said:


> 1. Biraz önce telefon etti ve halen bekledigini bildirdi.
> 
> He/she called just a moment ago and informed that he/she is STILL (=halen) waiting



halen = currently, presently
hala = still


----------



## tulpan

mrayp said:


> halen = currently, presently
> hala = still


 

I think the highest authority in Turkish (Türk Dil Kurumu=TDK) will tell us the truth...*hâlâ (what you are suggesting) and hâlen (what I am suggesting) are synonyms to each other. Please see TDK link.* 



Hâlâ = Şimdiye kadar, o zamana kadar, hâlen, henüz:
_"O zamanlar sağlam dişi söktürüp yerine altın diş taktıran, böylece güzelleştiğine inanan insanlar hâlâ vardı."- _A. Kutlu.

So if *still means **hâlâ in Turkish* according to your suggestion and if hâlen and hâlâ are synonyms according to to the highest authority in Turkish (TDK) then we could say that hâlen (what I suggest) means also still


----------



## tabari

hâlen and hâlâ can be considered as synonyms depending on the context. However, they are not totally interchangeable.

I agree with *mrayp*. This is how we use these words pratically in Turkish.



mrayp said:


> halen = currently, presently
> hala = still


----------

